
Beyond the API: Why Companies Should Have a Presence on All Major Platforms - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/beyond_the_api_redux.php
======
mattmaroon
Almost every single sentence is exactly incorrect. Whoever reads this doesn't
know much about the app ecosystem, or they'd mention MySpace over Facebook.

And neither are significant drivers of traffic to destination websites.
Building an app for indirect monetization is a recipe for failure. Flip
through top apps on every platform and you'll see why. Apps can be a great
business as standalones, but they suck as advertisements.

------
bazookaaa
I'm tempted to add an API to my web app, and create cool little things such as
an AIR app, Facebook app, widgets for iGoogle, et al. even though there's been
little demand for an API. I'm wondering if creating all these things would
extend the reach of my site, or should I not bother.

~~~
aston
In time's like this, just apply a little dab of pg/yc:

Make something people want.

